# Mike's Ts



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

Amanda :





 2008-11-21





 2008-12-31





 2009-01-02





 2009-01-26





 2009-03-20


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Apple : Theraposa Apophysis*






2008-12-03






 2008-12-22






 2009-01-22






 2009-01-30










2009-02-04






 2009-02-11






 2009-02-18











2009-03-20


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Pinky : A.V.*











2008-11-10





2008-12-05





2009-02-02















2009-03-31










2009-04-02


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Silky : GBB*

2008-10-30





2008-12-22





2009-01-13










2009-02-04





2009-03-11





2009-03-17





2009-04-01


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Brian : N.C.*

2008-10-30










2008-11-10





2008-12-22





2009-01-05










2009-01-22





2009-03-31


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jack : G.A.*

2008-11-07















2008-11-15





2008-12-05





2009-01-06





2009-01-14





2009-03-11





2009-04-03





:drool:


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Emily : B.E.*

2008-10-30





2008-11-15















2008-12-29










2008-12-31





2009-04-03


----------



## mikie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Maggie : B.S.*

2008-09-19





2008-10-30





2008-11-03





2008-11-07





2008-11-22





2009-01-02





2009-01-07





2009-01-09









:worship:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice pics, but I think your GBB would prefer it if you kept it in much drier conditions.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

You have a very nice collection.  Also your pictures look great.


----------



## mikie (Apr 8, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics, but I think your GBB would prefer it if you kept it in much drier conditions.


Thanks for watching and your advice....
Already change a new enclosure for my GBB


----------



## mikie (Apr 8, 2009)

*Amanda 2009-04-08*


----------



## mikie (Apr 15, 2009)

*Jack - G.A.*

Just molt last night - 3 molts in 5 months (2")


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice shots 
You have quite the collection.


----------



## mikie (Apr 20, 2009)

*OK, My first trapdoor - Fast Teddy*

Got it yesterday 1.5" LS, lovely attitude


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the pic of the GBB molting! All of your pics are great! Nice collection.


----------



## mikie (Apr 20, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> I love the pic of the GBB molting! All of your pics are great! Nice collection.


Thank for viewing


----------



## samatwwe (Apr 20, 2009)

mikie said:


> 2008-10-30
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you have some beautiful T's!


----------



## mikie (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks....


----------



## Herps&Inverts (Apr 22, 2009)

The pics of your GBB are absolutely stunning. Congrats on such wonderful shots!


----------



## mikie (Apr 22, 2009)

Herps&Inverts said:


> The pics of your GBB are absolutely stunning. Congrats on such wonderful shots!


Thanks for


----------



## mikie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Brian 3rd molt yesterday*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice pics.  I love the one with the fangs hanging just over your fingers.  Awesome!


----------



## mikie (Apr 23, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Very nice pics.  I love the one with the fangs hanging just over your fingers.  Awesome!


Yap, he is one of my favourite T.


----------



## mikie (Apr 27, 2009)

*Molt Again Today*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats too funny, my emilia is in premolt and about the same size as yours.  I expect her to molt within a few days.  Your emilia is georgous by the way.  I have a sudden outburst of molts too.  My a genic molted last night and l difficilis the other day.  It must be that time.


----------



## mikie (Apr 28, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Thats too funny, my emilia is in premolt and about the same size as yours.  I expect her to molt within a few days.  Your emilia is georgous by the way.  I have a sudden outburst of molts too.  My a genic molted last night and l difficilis the other day.  It must be that time.


Yeah, it's funny.  This is the second molt for emily and his last molt is 4 months ago (2008-12-29).  I bought it on 2008-10-30.  He only grow from 1" to 1.5" in his first molt but in this molt, he grow from 1.5" to 3" amazing T ?  Will show photos with legs spans later:razz:


----------



## mikie (Apr 29, 2009)

mikie said:


> Yeah, it's funny.  This is the second molt for emily and his last molt is 4 months ago (2008-12-29).  I bought it on 2008-10-30.  He only grow from 1" to 1.5" in his first molt but in this molt, he grow from 1.5" to 3" amazing T ?  Will show photos with legs spans later:razz:


----------



## mikie (Apr 29, 2009)

Premolt T.A.






Molt yesterday


----------



## mikie (Apr 29, 2009)

*Jack - G.A.*


----------



## mikie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Now I know why T.A. got the worse urticating hair*

 It still itch after two days...lol


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow that is one nice t u have there.  Such nice red urticating hairs.  I've heard those hairs can itch for weeks.


----------



## mikie (May 6, 2009)

*More photos of my babies*


----------



## mikie (May 9, 2009)

*2009-05-09*


----------



## mikie (May 26, 2009)




----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

I think the emilia and the dubia have their roles reversed.


----------



## The_Sandman (May 26, 2009)

whoah , that is one big collection. beautiful collection too. i love the photo skills too.


----------



## mikie (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, by the way I never see her catch a prey when I feed her.  Though the croch will disappear the next morning


----------



## mikie (May 28, 2009)




----------



## lilmoonrabbit (May 28, 2009)

A couple things:

1. Your collection makes me drool. Your spiders are so beautiful... like little jewels. Their colors are so vibrant and just breathtaking. The little spiderlings... ugh, I want them, lol.

2. Your photo taking skills are fantastic.

3. You come up with some awesome names  Like Apple... I love that.


----------



## mikie (May 29, 2009)

lilmoonrabbit said:


> A couple things:
> 
> 1. Your collection makes me drool. Your spiders are so beautiful... like little jewels. Their colors are so vibrant and just breathtaking. The little spiderlings... ugh, I want them, lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your appreciation. 
I think every T under good care will be like this and loved by the keeper.
It's amazing to see the growth of these true beauties.  Ts is such a magnificiant kind of animal


----------



## mikie (Jun 15, 2009)

*GBB - Molt Today & Emilia*


----------



## mikie (Jun 16, 2009)

3rd molt last night

pre-molt






Molt





















Brian's Ass


----------



## mikie (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Sweetooth (Jun 22, 2009)

that's a beautiful smithi.


----------



## mikie (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## mikie (Jul 25, 2009)

*A.V.5th Molt*


----------



## mikie (Aug 9, 2009)

*B.S. 3rd Molt*

3rd Molt Today


----------



## mikie (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mikie (Sep 11, 2009)

*6th Molt Today*


----------



## seanbond (Sep 11, 2009)

nice colors on that spida/!!!!


----------

